# Hedgie pet insurance: worth it?



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm a pretty new hedgie owner and I've been reading up on everything I can. Since this is my first post, I have to say that these forums are wonderful; they are SUCH a great resource. Many of the questions I had, I found answers to almost immediately. This place is great.  
Anyway, the reason I'm posting is that I remember seeing a link somewhere about pet insurance, and it sounded like an interesting idea so I thought I'd read up about it a little more and try to find out if it's worth it or not. I was wondering what the views are around the forum about purchasing hedgie pet insurance in case of emergency. I'm just asking out of general curiosity. From what I've seen, there's one main company that offers it (VPI insurance), and the reviews I've seen about that company are mixed: some people say it's great, others say they never pay up on anything more than $100. Also, they have a $50 deductible, so I'm not sure it would even really be worth it unless it was on an expensive treatment (don't most check-up visits usually run under $50?). As for other companies, I didn't really see much else, other than for dogs and cats. 
Does anyone have pet insurance, either from VPI or from another company? (If so, I'd be really interested to hear about the other company.) Or has anyone had experience with it (either good or bad)? I'm curious to hear any thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have it as we have too many hedgehogs so my answer is based on what I have read from other people. Some people are very pleased with it and are able to get procedures done that they wouldn't otherwise be able to afford. I've also heard that it will cover one treatment of something and if there are more problems it is considered a pre-existing condition and they won't pay. 

For one hedgehog, it might be worthwhile but read the fine print closely.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I've been wondering the same thing so I thought I'd bump this up...does anyone else know?


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Does anyone have it or have an opinion...?


----------



## Rogue (Sep 6, 2008)

Where I live the vets offer thier services first and work out money issues later in payment plans etc.. some things are completely free. So it really isn't needed animals have the same healthcare rights as humans. All treatments and medicines will be provided and if you can't pay somthing can be worked out down the road. I just keep a savings account and add money in whenever I can and if somthing goes wrong I have the money with no hassle with any company. However I never fear my pet won't be treated due to lack of funds. If I did it might be somthing I'd consider to put my mind at ease. Sorry I can't offer any experience or other input.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Rogue said:


> Where I live the vets offer thier services first and work out money issues later in payment plans etc.. some things are completely free. So it really isn't needed animals have the same healthcare rights as humans. All treatments and medicines will be provided and if you can't pay somthing can be worked out down the road. I just keep a savings account and add money in whenever I can and if somthing goes wrong I have the money with no hassle with any company. However I never fear my pet won't be treated due to lack of funds. If I did it might be somthing I'd consider to put my mind at ease. Sorry I can't offer any experience or other input.


Where do you live?! I'm moving there.

Here, money talks, everything else walks.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, same here. I wish it was like that where I live!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep.....we recently spent over $2000 on our Whippet. He was playing and slid into the kitchen table and broke both bones in his leg (between the ankle and knee). It snapped and punctured out through his skin. What a terrifying event that was! This is actually the second animal that we have spent that much on.....so I've often wondered if it would benefit us. But the thought of making those monthly payments on ALL the animals we own, is just as horrifying.


----------

